# best thing to keep dark hair...dark?



## ette (May 21, 2006)

right now i use luminous color glaze and arTEC color depositing shampoo on my dark chesnut hair every other day. it works okay, but i would like something that would actually make it darker or darkish and would last and not be too hard to do...no dye but anything that you recc.?


----------



## kittenluvsmac (May 21, 2006)

The main thing I can suggest is to use the best salon shampoo and conditioner you can afford, because they're specially formulated for color-treated hair. Also, don't wash your hair every day. I swear by Joico's K-Pak line, and Pureology is also excellent. My colorist/stylist has told me you can get by with cheaper hair styling products, though. But I still use high-end. Also, use a hair mask with protein in it at least once a week. I use Joico K-Pak Reconstructor. HTH


----------



## ette (May 22, 2006)

^I use a lot of high-end shampoos, and conditioners, like Fredric Fekkai and Bumble & Bumble and they are excellent but I still would love something that would darken my hair. I get a lot for free (and my hair done for free) by one of my mom's best friends who is a hair stylist and charges like $150 for color! But it still fades and gets brassy. Arggh.


----------



## kittenluvsmac (May 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ette* 
_^I use a lot of high-end shampoos, and conditioners, like Fredric Fekkai and Bumble & Bumble and they are excellent but I still would love something that would darken my hair. I get a lot for free (and my hair done for free) by one of my mom's best friends who is a hair stylist and charges like $150 for color! But it still fades and gets brassy. Arggh._

 
I see. $150 for color sure sounds like a lot. I only pay $50 for all-over color (my hair is dark brown now, but I used to be blonde). Maybe your mom's best friend could suggest something for you to use to help prevent the fading & brassiness.


----------



## user79 (May 22, 2006)

No haircolour is going to stay in your hair permanently, they all end up fading. Have you thought about doing colour at home? If you don't want to mess with permanent shades, you can always do something like henna, or I use a semi-permanent box colour and my hair looks great, I get a lot of compliments on it.

As for shampoo I like the Matrix Biolage Color Care line.


----------



## Ms. Z (May 22, 2006)

Have you tried those Pantene Color enhancing shampoos and/or Hair Glaze?  How about the John Frieda line.  I use to use the ones by Aveeda when I had dark hair.  How about the product below?

http://www.clairol.com/naturalinstincts/ShineHappy/SHabout.jsp


----------



## ette (May 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittenluvsmac* 
_I see. $150 for color sure sounds like a lot. I only pay $50 for all-over color (my hair is dark brown now, but I used to be blonde). Maybe your mom's best friend could suggest something for you to use to help prevent the fading & brassiness._

 
Yeah its free LMAO. He gives me the L'Anza stuff to put on before you go out in the sun, but thats what he said will prevent it from fading. But I always feel like it gets lighter each time I wash it, I got it dyed DARK DARK reddish brown last Tuesday and it is already like 4 shades lighter. I mean how often can you dye it? I'm thinking of getting one of those Clairol glazes with color in them and doing them once a week. The color glaze (by John Freida) is good, but it only adds shine.


----------



## Luxurious (May 23, 2006)

i had brilliant brunette by john frieda and it was good. use the one for dark hair when you want darker hair and it makes hair a little bit darker. i like it very much.


----------



## Shimmer (May 23, 2006)

if you dye your hair, it will fade, that's just the way it is.

Don't wash it daily, use a color depositing shampoo, and stay away from clarifying anything.

Keep the base color by dyeing it every five to six weeks.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (May 23, 2006)

*Ask him what kind of coloring he uses...My hair colorist (In fact I'm going there today for an appointment...coincidence..or something more....(Twlight Zone voice over)..lol)...Anyway, Sarah my colorist uses all Goldwell hair dyes. They're the best, IMO (and in her O)..I have my hair colored a rich, deep red (usually reds are the fastest to fade, esp. during summer months), but my color stays put for at least four weeks (I go about every five wks.). Perhaps he could try using Goldwell colors on you just to try it (however, most salons have one brand color company they stick with, and most colorists have a fave....but it wouldn't hurt to ask
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). *


*Another thing you could try is putting your hair up in a hat or scarf when out in the sun. The elements are hairs' worst enemy!! If your hair is protected from the sun, it cannot damage it! Also, I saw some other gals mention hair washing..that's hairs' other worst enemy!! Yes, hair must be washed, no doubt, but it doesn't need to be washed daily (unless you're like my hubbie..if he doesn't wash daily his hair every single day, it gets really greasy..)...in fact, it's not good for hair to be washed on a daily basis..it strips essential oils from the scalp that keep hair healthy. I only wash my hair twice a week. I used to wash it daily, but I've found it looks much, much healthier now. My colorist also washes twice wkly. and reccs. it. I just throw my hair up in a bun for the shower..You may need to wash every other day in summer months, however. Trust me, it works. Besides shampooing away oils hair needs, every time you shampoo, color gets stripped away
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*Well, that's all I can think of for now...I'll ask Sarah today if she has any more good advice!*


----------

